# Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k



## DREW77 (Dec 18, 2004)

New member and finally very happy with the touareg. After living with a vibrating / humming noise at speeds between 40mph an 60mph David Michael VW of Freehold N.J. finally fixed the problem by replacing the driveshaft, by way of suggestion from me thru this forum. Had the treg in 3 previous times for various problems including this one and was told numerous things could cause this condition including bad tires, front end allignment and that it is just normal for a 4x4 to act in this manner. Tires replaced, front end alligned and still no dice. lI finally took a post adout bad driveshafts from this forum to the dealer and they agreed to look into it. Well this car is as smooth as can be now. 
Mine is an off road gray v6 with a low vin# produced in 6/03 now has 23k miles on it.
Finally very happy with it after living with this noise for over 8k miles.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (DREW77)*

I just remembered I have this problem thanks to a current cols weather! It went away all summer, but it is back below about 32 degrees!? It vibrates worse around 45mph. It a low rumble of a vibration. I have 22,000 miles. I can't wait to remind my service adviser about that.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (DREW77)*

Yep.... had the problem... it was fixed the same way... and I posted it way back when.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (SUVW)*

Hi Chris,
It's been a while since I had a talk.
Last Friday my dealer replaced 4 tires at 15,000 for FREE!!! I have new Dunlop 6000 and the ride is much much smoother, quite!! 
Thanks Larry Roesch VW!!!
Despite the tire replacements, the rumbling at 40-45 didn't go away. Actually it became more noticeable because of better quiteness. Yesterday, the chicago temp went below 32 during day time, and rumbling became alive all through the rides. 
FYI, I have my drive shaft replaced/adjusted a year ago, which solved only 80% of the noise problem.










_Modified by escaflowne_song at 10:49 AM 12-20-2004_


----------



## mrlvdub (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*

Hi guys,
I have an 05 V6 T-reg and in colder weather while moving at highway speeds, I am getting a periodic vibration/humming coming from the rear of the vehicle. It increases in loudness and is very similar in sound to the rumble strips on the shoulders. The length of the sound is random also - sometimes 5 to 10 seconds and others up to 30 seconds in length.
Is this the same sound you all are referring to?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (WISVW)*

Have you noticed if this noise/vibe is reduced or gone away if you drive long enough and at speeds to bring the temperature of the tires up??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (mrlvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrlvdub* »_Hi guys,
I have an 05 V6 T-reg and in colder weather while moving at highway speeds, I am getting a periodic vibration/humming coming from the rear of the vehicle. It increases in loudness and is very similar in sound to the rumble strips on the shoulders. The length of the sound is random also - sometimes 5 to 10 seconds and others up to 30 seconds in length.
Is this the same sound you all are referring to?
Thanks,
Mike

Had the exact same noise in the loaner V6 yesterday. But only in the AM when the temperature was very cold and I was driving over 80 mph. When it warmed up outside, I couldn't reproduce the noise. Then it came back in the evening when the temperatures dropped again. I suspect it is the Dunlop tires.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (spockcat)*

Not only the Dunlops... Pirelli Scorpions do it too, I have it when it gets very cold.
Probably the V rating of the Treg's tires is to blame as they get very stiff in low temps and produce the effect till they are warmed up by driving them or by ambient higher temps....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (jinxegg)*

Drew,
I have a low level hum/vibration in my TOUAREG that is noticable from 70mph on up. It started when I had my transfer case replaced.
Since then I had a stepper motor replaced, my driveshaft had to be re-positioned as it wasn't done properly when the t/c was replaced (different dealership) and I've had the rear differential replaced and it's still doing it. I switched dealerships after my transfer case was replaced.
If your service manager has any ideas on what could be going on, or if he wants to trouble shoot with my new service manager - who is actively trying to find solutions to this - they should talk to each other. My service manager is Mark Clemens at Gebhardt VW in Boulder, CO. He's a great guy and is very proactive. The number there is 303.444-1644. Tell Mark that R.J. said to call!!!










_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:45 AM 12-22-2004_


----------



## mrlvdub (May 7, 2002)

jinxegg,
My noise comes and goes. I took a 3 hr road trip this past weekend and the sound first appeared about 50 miles into my trip, then it appeared again within the next 30 miles (about 25 minutes), then the final occurence was another 40 miles later. All of my vibration is occurring when the tires are up to temperature.
Spockat,
Thanks for your insight. I'm glad that you had a V6 loaner that replicated the exact same sound. I did read your response to my post on Clubtouareg. I have the Dunlops and will definitely have them checked at my 5K maintenance in January. If I had to pinpoint my vibration, it sounds like it is originating from the right rear tire.
Today, in MD/DC it was much warmer and could not replicate the sound
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mrlvdub (May 7, 2002)

If it is the tires, is it a balancing issue or tire design? What are dealers doing to correct this? Are there any tire recommendations?


----------



## chas083 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (mrlvdub)*

I've had the ongoing rear 40-60 mph vibration/ hum. The vibration does not change with rpm, gear etc. Even coasting in neutral or downshifting the characteristic does not change. It is definitely worse when cold. Today it is 0 F and the vibration is present now from 50-65 mph. Odd. My dealership is replacing the rear tires as we speak so hopefully this will solve the problem.


----------



## aarolyba (Dec 23, 2004)

I was struggling with the same booming vibration from about 45-68 mph. in my 04 V6. My dealer fixed the problem for me (Appleway VW in Spokane, Wa). Wheel balancing was the first thing addressed, but that wasn't the problem. What fixed it was the replacement of both rear drivelines. It was replaced with a V8 driveline. Immediately fixed. Smooth as silk.
Aaron.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*UPDATE*

My car is in dealer now. I demonstrated the vibration/humming at 40-50mph while driving with VW tech. It was easy to duplicate because temperature today in Chicago was about 20F this morning. Our dealer has been aware of the problem since day one I purchased on; they relpaced a shaft, followd by an shaft adjustment.
I'll keep you updated. 


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 3:15 PM 12-27-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (escaflowne_song)*

I just got back from my dealer. They ordered two new differentials (drive shafts/drivelines) to both rear axels for my egg. I'll have to visit them AGAIN next week sometime for replacements. I do hope it works!!
FYI, a drive shaft in middle had been replaced/adjusted a year ago, which solved only 70% of the problem. 
Thanks Aaron for the info!!










_Modified by escaflowne_song at 5:18 PM 12-28-2004_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE (escaflowne_song)*

I'm a little confused...... did they order new differentials or new driveshafts???


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (TREGinginCO)*

Aren't they the same items? I'm confused, too. The service invoice indicates 'ordered rear differentials', but what I heard from a Tech was two rear drive shafts to both axels.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (jinxegg)*

Actually I just put on new Bridgestones and still have the problem in cold temps! I think I will have to bring up the drive shaft issue to my service guy.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (WISVW)*

Okay.... what it sounds like is that your dealer is ordering a new rear differential and two of the short drive shafts that go from the rear diff to each of the back wheels.
I've already had the rear differential replaced on mine... and the problem is not gone. I really think my problem though is in the transfer case and main driveshaft (from the transmission to the rear diff).


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

I just noticed a humming noise yesterday. Now I have to see if it comes again, but it's going to be warmer the next few days.
Can I get a Phaeton loaner for new years?


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (DREW77)*

I just had my Treg in yesterday for the humming at between 40-50 mph. The tech at Stohlman Volkswagen in Tyson’s Corner VA were excellent! Preliminarily they rotated tires and changed the dif fluid to see if that would cure the humming. They are contacting VWOA to see if they have any suggested fixes, and I will be taking the car in on Monday to "fix the problem". I wonder if VWOA knows of this issue and what they believe the suggested fix is.... anybody know?
I'll update with more info as I progress.


----------



## chas083 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition fixed with some good service/humor.*

After alignment and new tires, today Westside VW in Mpls. replaced my driveshaft which cured 40-60 mph vibration. Great service and followup. It took a while but they solved the problem while providing me with a loaner. The dealership comes highly recommended. Steve Hendricks, their GM knows what customer service is all about. One funny thing that happened yesterday when they were inspecting the vehicle at speed on the rack. As the wheels began turning the doors locked as had been programed. My wife gets a call to come to the dealership with the extra set of keys so they could open the door and turn off the engine, all the while the wheels are turning on the raised rack. All is well that ends well.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (TREGinginCO)*

I got a call from my dealer today that the part arrived. I found out that they just ordered a rear differential, not shafts. I'm going to my dealer next Monday, keeping my fingers crossed. 
FYI, my main drive shaft was replaced a year ago, which improved only 70% of rumbling noise. 
So, the rear diferrential replacement doesn't make any difference at all?????


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*

It didn't for me.... but don't let that get you down.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (TREGinginCO)*

I noticed this noise yesterday as well, it is quite cold in Alberta, -25oC. I figured it was the roof racks, but wasn't convinced it was that. I am going to remove the racks and see if it comes back. If I recall, it would have been around 40-60mph. Likely a fit.
I guess I will need to mention this to my dealer.
Keep us posted here on any resolution.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (TREGinginCO)*

Update..
I just got back from dealer. They replaced two rear drive shafts. 
Results? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Current temp. here in Chicago is 38F, drizzling. I drove about 20 miles to get home. I still hear the humming vibration at 40-50mph, even the temp. wasn't below 32F. 
I don't know what to do....








I'll test-drive more next two days.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*

Sorry to hear about it. I'm going to spend the day at my service department on the 21st. We will be looking at all kinds of scenarios for dealing with the problem on mine.
I'm hoping we can find a solution. I also have that "weird oversteer" issue and we're going to work at on that as well.
My service manager has scheduled his TOUAREG tech to spend the day with me working on my 'T'. I can't tell you how nice it is to have a service department willing to do this with me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully we're get some answers.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (TREGinginCO)*

Then, I'll hold my visit until I hear from you again. BTW, who's your dealer? What's the name of the service manager? 
Our SM, Bob, at Larry Roesch has been very helpful. I may have Bob contact your SM for group discussion.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*

Mark Clemens in the Service Manager at Gebhardt VW in Boulder, CO. His number is 303.444.1644. Mark is really good at talking to other service managers to try and troubleshoot and hopefully find a fix for these problems!


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (TREGinginCO)*

UPDATE..

I test-drove mine last few days. 
Temp here in Chicago was about 4-19F.







The humming/vibration reduced A LITTLE BIT (less than 10%)....Not much improved, though. Replacing rear shafts didn't help much.
I'm eagerly looking forward to hearing follow-ups from you...


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*

Mine was vibrating loud and clear yesterday (high temp 5 degrees). I stopped by the dealership at 1:00 and the two Touareg techs were on lunch until 1:30, could I stop back then? Uh no. 
Not that I keep vehicles very long anyways, but I will trade before the warranty expires for sure!


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (WISVW)*

Even though the tech and service manager were able to hear the hum/vibration between 40-50 mph, when i took the car for service they were "unable to replicate the problem"... so no fix! This is clearly happening when it gets cold and seems to get louder as it gets colder. Has VWOA indicated any fix for this? Have they acknowledged the issue?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (Firefighter)*

Have your main drive shaft been replaced? Several people reported the problem 100% solved after, but not my case. 
Many T-owners who live in warm area may not even realize the existence of problem, although it's inherent, because in many cases it's duplicable (;occurs) only when temp goes below 32F.


----------



## blittle (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (mrlvdub)*

I have it too.........but here is what I have found: 1. it only happens when it's cold 2. only at higher speeds 3. only since I replaced the original Continental tires with Pirelli Ice and Snow AND 4. only when the gas tank is down a quarter tank or more! The gas tank is in the right rear quarter and when it starts to get empty space it acts just like a drum and amplifies the source of the vibration.....the more empty the tank the louder and harsher the vibration and noise.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (blittle)*

Now that is interesting! I am low on fuel these last couple of days and it has been more noticeable. It has done it with both brands of tires tho


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (TREGinginCO)*

TREGinginCO,
I'll appreciate your update on the issue. Any luck?


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*

A new development on the humming noise my T-Reg is making when it gets cold... A couple of days ago I had been in the car for what seemed several hours and I "tipped" the sunroof (not opening it but opening the rear of the sunroof as a vent). As my speed progressed to the normal 40-50 Mph humming range... the humming disappeared. When I got home I placed a piece of cardboard over the 1st movable roof rack rail, securing it with string...like a small wind scoop. I tested the car at the required speed and no hum!
What I thought was drive train related seems to be related to the wind causing a vibration on the roof caused by one or both of the roof rack rails… What is interesting is the fact that the humming was worse as the temps dropped. Maybe it has to do with the pliability of the rails in warmer temps. I don’t know. What I do know is the cause of this issue, at least on my vehicle. I have since removed the roof rack and no more humming.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (Firefighter)*

Are your roof racks on correctly????
The side with the most angle (sloping edge) should be facing the rear... if not, your racks are on backwards.


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (TREGinginCO)*

Yep, I check the angle roof rack was in front, etc. All was on right. I even checked withthe Stealer, I mean Dealer and they were on right. So, as far as I can see this is not an issue of user error.


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (Firefighter)*

Clarification: Small angled roof rack in front... larger angled roof rack facing rear.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (Firefighter)*

Lucky You.. No luck to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
With a full of doubt, I test-drove mine without roof racks and/or rear-roof open. As I expected, the rumbling at 40-50 is not a function of roof rack/rail what so ever...


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*

Sorry to hear that it didn't work! We have been down to the single digits temp wise all week and the humming has not returned. Maybe this is a fix for some, but not others. I wish you luck!


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (Firefighter)*

I had mine in for this problem this week. I had an awesome tech who really wanted to trouble shoot. He said the exact same issue occurs frequently on the 04 V6 as the hanger bearing in the V6 is too light. They upgrade them to the V8 hanger bearing and that corrects the problem. 
However, I have a V8! So, he road tested, heard the vibration and put the vehicle on the hoist to inspect the drive shaft hanger bearing. He found slight binding in the hanger bearing. He reset the hanger bearing, road tested and vibration resolved. I drove it home and didn't hear at thing.
Hope that helps.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_I had mine in for this problem this week. I had an awesome tech who really wanted to trouble shoot. He said the exact same issue occurs frequently on the 04 V6 as the hanger bearing in the V6 is too light. They upgrade them to the V8 hanger bearing and that corrects the problem. 
However, I have a V8! So, he road tested, heard the vibration and put the vehicle on the hoist to inspect the drive shaft hanger bearing. He found slight binding in the hanger bearing. He reset the hanger bearing, road tested and vibration resolved. I drove it home and didn't hear at thing.
Hope that helps.

I don't suppose you have a part number or real name for the part? There is no "hanger bearing" shown in the parts list. This must be a name he made up for it. Not that I doubt the part actually exists.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I don't suppose you have a part number or real name for the part? There is no "hanger bearing" shown in the parts list. This must be a name he made up for it. Not that I doubt the part actually exists.

Probably he meant U joint and that's why he said "binding".


----------



## irom124 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (jinxegg)*

To me, hanger bearing sounds like it's a bearing which is inside the hanger, which supports the drive shaft in the center. The drive shaft is bolted directly to other rotating flanges at both ends and uses a bracket(hanger), in the center of the drive shaft, bolted to the car. Since the hanger is bolted to the car, the drive shaft still needs a way to rotate freely inside that hanger, so a bearing is used.
I've had to take the drive shaft off of my A4 Quatro, to fix a leak, and it didn't look like the hanger can be separated from the drive shaft. If Treg uses the same design, then the whole drive shaft needs to be replaced to get a better bearing. That is probably why dealers have been replacing the whole drive shafts with those from V8's, and not because of imbalance.
If the hanger and bearing could be separated and there is a part for it, that would make it much more cost effective


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (irom124)*

Well there is a retainer (7L0 521 378 A) about 1/3rd the way down the rear driveshaft. It may very well make contact with a bearing on the driveshaft but that isn't really apparent on the parts diagram. This is why it would be best for it to be clarified.


----------



## irom124 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (spockcat)*

After looking at etka, the retainer is clearly shown on the illustration as just a bracket, without a bearing, and there is no bearing part number listed. From etka illustration, it seems like it's permanently mounted to the drive shaft. 
Bentley has a better detailed illustration of the drive shaft. Bentey says this regarding balancing the shaft:"In the event of customer complaint (noises,
vibration) about front or rear driveshaft, before replacing driveshaft, turn
respective final drive shaft the distance of one bolt hole before bolting on. This
procedure can be repeated 5 times on the final drives and twice at rear transfer
case." 
This won't help if balance is not the problem but a light duty bearing is.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (irom124)*

I'm going in, again this Monday, for this on-going vibration issue. I'll go it over with VW tech. I'll print and show this thread to the tech. I hope it helps.

==2003 August purchase===================
a mid drive shaft replaced and adjusted a year ago
wheel alignment done
four tires (Dunlop 6000) replaced with new
a rear driveshaft replaced a month ago
====================================
Vibration/low humming at 40-50 doesn't go away....


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_I'm going in, again this Monday, for this on-going vibration issue. I'll go it over with VW tech. I'll print and show this thread to the tech. I hope it helps.

==2003 August purchase===================
a mid drive shaft replaced and adjusted a year ago
wheel alignment done
four tires (Dunlop 6000) replaced with new
a rear driveshaft replaced a month ago
====================================
Vibration/low humming at 40-50 doesn't go away.... 








I can't believe you're still dealing with this!!! We were discussing this over a year ago. 
Good luck on getting it resolved soon...


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (SUVW)*

Hi Chris,
You're lucky man....no luck to me 
It drives me crazy...


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_Hi Chris,
You're lucky man....no luck to me 
It drives me crazy...









It drove me crazy, too. I can't believe that a solution for one Touareg's similar symptoms doesn't work across the board.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*UPDATE*

I went to my dealer yesterday. Our new SM told me that they'll arrange VW field engineers to come over and take a look on. She said the regional engineers are now in Mexico. 
I'll keep you updated...


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (escaflowne_song)*

Soon, Are still going to Larry Roesch for service? If so has Bob S. left as service manager? I have gotten outstanding service from him in the past.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (doug goldberg)*

Yap, he moved to Florida. So what's up? I got a new 05 Passat from MIKE last Friday. He gave me a special deal..


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (escaflowne_song)*

Soon, Glad to hear Mikey took care of you. Too bad about Bob as he seemd to really go out of his way to be helpfull. Who is the new SM? My Reg has been excellent and without fault for some time.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (doug goldberg)*

Good morning,
It is she.. Her name is Cindy..(I hope I spell it right.) According to Tim, she's been doing excellent job there.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE (escaflowne_song)*

Hi, more on that hanger bearing.
Unfortunately, as this "hanger bearing" wasn't replaced, not part is listed. Here is exactly what he wrote:
Road test with the QTM and found a slight vibration at 50-55km/hr. Placed the vehicle on the hoist to inspect the driveshaft hanger bearing. Reset the hanger bearing. Found slight binding present. Performed road test to verify ok. ST MI-13893- FIN MI-13908-.
Hope that helps, I'm not a mechanic and have no idea what a hanger bearing is.
Shea.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (svolk)*

Thanks.
BTW, the date has been set! On March 16, VW Field Engineers will come to my dealer and give it a try. 
I'll keep you updated..


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE (escaflowne_song)*

Good luck, my friend... maybe you got the special Amsterdam vibrating model.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE (SUVW)*










See... even my lips are vibrating.....



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 2:32 PM 3-3-2005_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Finally...*

The Epic of the Vibration is finally OVER!!!
It took about a year and half to get it fixed right.. Well, the story is like this;
1. VW field officer and I test-drove and confirmed the vibration at 40-50.
2. One of VW techs went OVER thoroughly from A to Z. He found that a part number of the drive shaft replaced a year ago didn't match with the one of an upgrade (V8), unlike it had been claimed to be. He found out that they (???) mistakenly replaced an existing V6 shaft with a new V6 shaft AGAIN!!! 
3. Our dealer ordered a V8 shaft, and replaced V6's with this new V8 shaft. 
VIBRATION GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANKS EVERYONE...


----------



## irom124 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Finally... (escaflowne_song)*

Can you please look up what the part number is for the new driveshaft?
I've been following your progress through your posts starting a year or so ago.
You said that the last drive shaft had XXXX "D" part number.
Does the new drive shaft have "F" at the end of the part or something else?
I'm experiencing the same problem, my dealer recently replaced the shaft with a "D" version, and it still vibrates.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Finally... (irom124)*

You're talking to the RIGHT PERSON! That's exactly what had happened to me.
YES, the D version is totally a crap! 
My dealer replaced D with F version (Part #: 7L0-521-102-F)! 
Now the PROBLEM is GONE!! SERIOUSLY..
Tell me if there's any I can help. I'd suffered so MUCH, and I'm willing to help out.

================================================
Symptom:	Low Humming/Vibration/Rumbling at 40-50mph
1. It’s significantly noticeable/reproducible ONLY when temp. outside drops below 32-40oF.
2. If/when driving after more than 3 days of parking in a garage, the vibration always occurs, regardless of outside temperature conditions. 

3. For both the cases #1 and #2, during first 10 minutes the vibration is most significant, and improves a bit as one drives, but NEVER GONE when temperature is below 32-40F! 
4. The Vibration starts at 40mph, peaks at 45 mph, and disappears after 50 mph.
Solution: Upgrade a drive shaft from "D" version to "F" version
===================================================



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 3:30 PM 3-24-2005_


----------



## NRG132 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Finally... (escaflowne_song)*

Where are you taking the Treg in for service? Not VW of Orland Park by any chance???? I'm glad you have resolved your problem - now it's my turn.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Finally... (NRG132)*

Larry Roesch VW in Bensenville. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bought both from there. 
...and their service dept./customer service is excellent!


----------



## CanadaJeff (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Vibrating/Humming condition finally fixed after 20k (WISVW)*

I too have the rumble, I was informed that it was the nature of the truck







. I will check on the feul level theory today. I run the perelli's , brand new since I bough her used. It han't been that warm yet, so can test the cold weather theory yet either. 
If the noise is worse with less fuel, then I'll go to a different dealer. 
I have no vibration though, My first guess is a misalignment in the rear diff! Gear leash not corect or something.
I too will keep ya's informed.


----------

